

Cable companies funding fake consumer groups to attack net neutrality - pera
http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/06/cable-companies-alleged-to-astroturf-net-neutrality/

======
pera
I changed a bit the original title (/are reportedly//) because it was bigger
than 80 characters.

